
It's the programming environment, not the programming language - Naac
https://thesephist.com/posts/programming-environment/
======
bradknowles
With respect, it’s also the programming language. There’s only so much that
the IDE can do for you to fix any problems that are inherent in the language.

And if you hate, loathe, and despise the underlying language, I don’t think
any IDE sugar-coating is going to fix that.

